

Ask HN: What kind of CS related jobs need the least daily use of computer? - pengsu

I am CS major graduate student. But I feel that the less time I sit in front of a monitor, the better I feel everyday. 
So for my career plan, I would like to find a kind of job/field (of course, related to computer science/engineering) that does not require much daily use of computer, but, for example, reading or writing.<p>One typical field comes to my mind is algorithm design, most of which can be done by scratching on papers. If I am wrong, please correct me.
======
dholowiski
Do you think you've made the right decision? You're going to have a difficult
career if you don't want to sit in front of a computer.

------
Ennis
You should try to balance your time in front of the computer.

I feel the same way. I workout dureing lunch times or in the morning. Take
coffee breaks with co-workers. Call or walk over to people's desks instead of
emailing or messaging. Take vacations. Work at home and be near your family
when you can.

------
wavedynamics
Application Engineer or Product Manager, perhaps? Or somthing similar more
towards the tech/marketing boundary where you are interfacing with people as
much as actual product.

------
YmMot
Teaching?

~~~
pengsu
Sounds like a good one. But I think only teaching high school students is so.
A professor in the university spent most of their time writing proposals
(mostly on computer).

~~~
ig1
Some universities distinguish between teaching professors (who teach full
time) and research professors (who research and teach).

